
Show HN: Built a widget to kickstart projects with lines of beta users waiting - adawg_4
https://www.makebuildy.com/
======
yeetus
Add this to [https://startupstash.com/add-
listing/](https://startupstash.com/add-listing/)

~~~
adawg_4
Will do, big thankies

